# Help, How do I stop the fights????



## prinmel (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone else constantly struggle with buying and selling fish to make the others happy? It seems like I am always trading out fish to try to find some that get along. I realize these are aggressive fish but how do the pet stores keep so many together in those little tanks with hardly a hiding spot and hardly anyone fights. I have had to trade out some really pretty fish because this one attacks that one and that one hates this one, and it is actually starting me make me think that maybe these fish are just too much to handle. Any suggestions on how to stop the vicious attacks and keep it to a light scuffle?

I currently have:
1 large red zebra (who freaked out yesterday and went on a rampage)
2 Convicts (that are actually the best behaved in the tank!)
1 SP. Acei (with no tail)
1 really mean yellow lab (living behind a divided area)
1 blue peacock (who is so shy he get attacked all the time)

Decor: one pirate ship which, is the red zebras property. Rocks, that I un-stack and re-stack in the dark every week to try and keep the territorial stuff to a minimum, but obviously not working. I try to feed multiple times a day so no one is fighting for food.

What else should I do?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

If there are no hiding spots that means there really is nothing to fight over.
Some fish are still aggressive even in these cirumstances but it is usually easier to manage if there are no territories to fight for.
You should also give your tank foot print so we know if there is even hope for what you trying to achieve.

Red zebra can be aggressive but do well in a group of a single male and multiple females.
Convicts, if paired up, will pretty much destroy anything in sight if breeding.
Acei is mild mannered fish which is probably being picked on since it has not tail.
These also do better in groups.
Yellow labs are similar to the acei, do well in a group setting.
The peacock doesn't have a chance in the world to get along with any of these fish.

You really have to make a decision on what you want to keep.
If your tank is big enough you could fill it with peacocks.
Another option is to expand on your group of mbuna which would mean more zebras, more yellow labs, and more acei.
The convicts can also work but they are better suited in a C.A. setup with similar species.
Pick one group and go with it, the aggression issues won't go away until you make the necessary changes and removals/additions.
Ultimately it all depends on tank size though.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is your tank, volume and dimensions?


----------



## prinmel (Dec 1, 2009)

My tank is a 55 gallon. 
So should I remove all the rocks and hiding spots? Everything is good in the tank when I turn the lights off. I have heard that more fish means less fights, but I don't have a ton of money and in my area these fish are $10 to $15 each. I really do want to make the tank work but it has to be a gradual process as money allows, so maybe I don't have the resources to make it work right now, I don't know. But I do have to say, that out of all the fish, those 2 male convicts really are just peaceful. I had some convict babies not to long ago and got rid of the female.

So I love the little acei with no tail because I worked my butt of to keep him alive when he got attacked and lost his tail from infection and was on his back for 3 days. 
I really like the peacock too and the zebra is big and beautiful. I am not sure which fish to keep and which need to go. Or if I added some that would occupy others. Which would you guys keep and get rid of or add.. I guess I figured that if they were all from the same lake (minus convicts) they would get along ok.... They are such pretty fish and some have just gotten so big.. I hate to see some go but they canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t live under this stress all the time, its not healthy.


----------

